# newnan



## daisyduke (Nov 16, 2007)

what about a newnan meeting. my work place.


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 16, 2007)

newnan not good enough


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 16, 2007)

Just a suggestion, if you haven't already. Clear it with the boss. No one here would want you to get in trouble at the job.

May take a bit to pick up attendees, haven't seen a get together for that part of town recently.


----------



## dawg2 (Nov 16, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> newnan not good enough



It's good enough, just an hour away  Long ways for a lunch.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Nov 16, 2007)

sounds like a winner to me


----------



## Paymaster (Nov 16, 2007)

I'm in Newnan every day.


----------



## QUACKHEAD (Nov 16, 2007)

can I bring Josh


----------



## viper25963 (Nov 16, 2007)




----------



## davidhelmly (Nov 16, 2007)

Count me in. Just let me know when.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Nov 16, 2007)

*Let me know when...*

I'm interested......

I work up the road in Peach Tree if its a lunch.

I'll have to come back across 16 if its after work.

Just let me know.


----------



## SHMELTON (Nov 17, 2007)

i live in newnan just say when


----------



## dutchman (Nov 20, 2007)

QUACKHEAD said:


> can I bring Josh



No reason why he couldn't come.


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 21, 2007)

yall are tickin me off about him i dont want to talk about josh he can come just dont expect me to talk to him. he only wants to talk to me when its good for him so whatever dewayne and scotty leave me alone. for the rest how about saturday. i have it off


----------



## Perry Hayes (Nov 22, 2007)

I live in Newnan too but I can't make it until after deer season.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 24, 2007)

I would go if i was in the country and in ATL, but only if you talked to JT or Woody about changing your name to Charlies Gal or Charlies Angel or something...Anything but Josh'sGal.


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 24, 2007)

havent you seen i changed my name to daisyduke


----------



## ronmac13 (Nov 24, 2007)

could possibly attend it.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 24, 2007)

daisyduke said:


> havent you seen i changed my name to daisyduke



I am sorry Daisy, i did not even check out your name, the devilish smile gets me every time...


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 24, 2007)

Where do you work Daisy?


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 26, 2007)

i still dont see a devilish smile hahaha. i work at o' charleys switchback and what do you mean possibly ron??? what bout saturday or sunday i have those days off.


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 26, 2007)

When and where?The wife and i would love to meet some other members close to us.


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 26, 2007)

Who is switchback????  Is that Ronnie H


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 27, 2007)

yes it is and who is Gaducker?


----------



## Atlanta29 (Nov 27, 2007)

I am guessing it would be in the evening or afternoon? So that people that hunt in the morning this time of year could attend?


----------



## Gaducker (Nov 27, 2007)

Chris Harmon.  Ronnie you should get up with Kevin and myself and we could go shoot some ducks.  Chris


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 27, 2007)

saturday 2:00 place O'CHARLEYS yall let me know if yall have any problems with it


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 27, 2007)

I'll be in Illinois for 2nd shotgun season,sorry.


----------



## drenalin08 (Nov 27, 2007)

Let me know when Chris and i'll go.


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 28, 2007)

well if the rest are goin i need to know how many so i can reserve it if its alot of people


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 30, 2007)

guess saturday is off since nobody has said yes or no


----------



## NOYDB (Nov 30, 2007)

It's hunting season. Sat is probably booked up.

Is there a day during the week that would work? Tue-Wed-Thur usually work best.


----------



## daisyduke (Nov 30, 2007)

well i dont know i dont get me work schedule til sunday but the only reason i said saturday is cause i have it off and also sunday


----------



## Sugar Hill Scouter (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey Daisy!!!!
Since Newnan HS lost to N. Gwinnett last night, if I come to lunch are you gonna buy mine ???


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 1, 2007)

I never realized so many folks in Newnan could use a computer. I thought only us sophisticates from Sharpsburg were capable of applying such technologies.


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 3, 2007)

Sugar Hill Scouter said:


> Hey Daisy!!!!
> Since Newnan HS lost to N. Gwinnett last night, if I come to lunch are you gonna buy mine ???



hahaha nope sorry it aint my fault they lost


----------



## daisyduke (Dec 3, 2007)

Goatman70 said:


> I never realized so many folks in Newnan could use a computer. I thought only us sophisticates from Sharpsburg were capable of applying such technologies.



newnan people arent dumb.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 3, 2007)

I know, it was a joke. Ive lived in Newnan/Sharpsburg all 22 of my years. I'm what the transplant newnanites refer to as "One of those Locals".


----------



## dawg2 (Dec 4, 2007)

I lived in Sharpsburg for awhile.  Braves Crossing Subdivision.  I like the area.  It has changed a lot in the 5 years since I moved though.


----------



## GaFarmHunter (Dec 4, 2007)

Newnan used to "end" where the old K-Mart used to be...Big Star and K-Mart.  When Wal-Mart opened up in the current Big Lots location it was in the country.


----------



## Goatman70 (Dec 4, 2007)

There was McDonald's, Dynasty, and Dakota Steakhouse....that was it for restaurants. Thomas Crossroads was a 4-way stop at smith's store.


----------



## Malum Prohibitum (Dec 5, 2007)

I live near Senoia and could make it to a meet in Newnan.


----------



## jblakehunter (Dec 13, 2007)

I work in Fairburn...a lunch would definitely work for me


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 20, 2007)

I might come to one at Hooters, I got FREE coupons for about 80 wings.
I can't eat near that many.
Johnny Reb


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Dec 20, 2007)

Goatman70 said:


> There was McDonald's, Dynasty, and Dakota Steakhouse....that was it for restaurants. Thomas Crossroads was a 4-way stop at smith's store.



Yep.  Lived a couple of miles from Thomas Crossroads.  My folks and brother still do.  I don't even recognize the place down there anymore.  Too much traffic and people for my tastes.

East Coweta, Class of '95.


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 8, 2008)

anyone still game


----------



## papagil (Feb 9, 2008)

I think I could make it on a Sat.


----------



## drenalin08 (Feb 9, 2008)

I'm game,but at work today.


----------



## shoot870p (Feb 9, 2008)

*sure*

i am but need to know when!


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

how about next saturday?


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 15, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> how about next saturday?



Still working at O'Charleys?


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

yep bout to head that way in a little bit


----------



## nmcc13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Howdy.


----------



## Randy (Feb 15, 2008)

You're a very brave woman/man/person for giving your name and number on the net.


----------



## QuakerBoy (Feb 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> You're a very brave woman/man/person for giving your name and number on the net.



brave?


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

Randy said:


> You're a very brave woman/man/person for giving your name and number on the net.





rpaul11 said:


> brave?


----------



## Jranger (Feb 15, 2008)

rpaul11 said:


> brave?


----------



## SADDADDY (Feb 15, 2008)

Thanks for the digits


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

yeah if anybody wants to call its 1-800-You-Must-Be-Crazy


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 15, 2008)

crazy bout HOO..?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 15, 2008)

*Very !!!!*



Randy said:


> You're a very brave woman/man/person for giving your name and number on the net.



VERY BRAVE !!!  with creatures like  Randy around ....mess with him youll be up the crikk without a kayak ...........................O yeah   ...HEY Nashville whats fer dinner ?  I aint fergot bout goin too old charlies just been busy an now sic ......will come in an say howdy doody...one day when im in town......they limit us  jethro bodine types ta 2 visits a month.....


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

redneckcamo said:


> VERY BRAVE !!!  with creatures like  Randy around ....mess with him youll be up the crikk without a kayak ...........................O yeah   ...HEY Nashville whats fer dinner ?  I aint fergot bout goin too old charlies just been busy an now sic ......will come in an say howdy doody...one day when im in town......they limit us  jethro bodine types ta 2 visits a month.....



hahaha okay yea jus let me know when and ill let you know if im workin.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

apparently.... posting your real name, workplace, photo, and phone number is no reason for concern.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy said:


> apparently.... posting your real name, workplace, photo, and phone number is no reason for concern.



Darcy.....Shhhhhhhh I was waiting on the mapquest link....


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Darcy.....Shhhhhhhh I was waiting on the mapquest link....





just trying to look out for fellow young lady. this is a dangerous world to just put yourself out there like that. 

Meredith Emerson was just talking to another hiker/dog walker, and met a tragic end.  

I hate to see simple precaution just thrown out the window.


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

*Yeah*

Glad To See Folks Still Look After Each Other....that Is Mighty White Of Ya Darcy....


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy said:


> just trying to look out for fellow young lady. this is a dangerous world to just put yourself out there like that.
> 
> Meredith Emerson was just talking to another hiker/dog walker, and met a tragic end.
> 
> I hate to see simple precaution just thrown out the window.



i understand posting my number was stupid. but i cant stop nobody from coming to o'charleys i have to answer the phones there and state my name. but i understand you concern.


----------



## Jranger (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy said:


> just trying to look out for fellow young lady. this is a dangerous world to just put yourself out there like that.
> 
> Meredith Emerson was just talking to another hiker/dog walker, and met a tragic end.
> 
> I hate to see simple precaution just thrown out the window.



Now I feel bad....all along I was making fun and you showed the serious nature of it... at least your thinking like you should be...


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i understand posting my number was stupid. but i cant stop nobody from coming to o'charleys i have to answer the phones there and state my name. but i understand you concern.



Yes, but "Holly" at O'charleys is a bit different than a private phone number. 

I notice that it has been removed now, and I'm glad to see it.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

Jranger said:


> Now I feel bad....all along I was making fun and you showed the serious nature of it... at least your thinking like you should be...



nah, not trying to be a downer... but safety isn't something to be playing around with. 

i think the "reason" for posting the # was the "joke"


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy said:


> Yes, but "Holly" at O'charleys is a bit different than a private phone number.
> 
> I notice that it has been removed now, and I'm glad to see it.



well thanks and sorry if i was ever rude to you darcy your a cool gal.


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 15, 2008)

*...*



daisyduke said:


> well thanks and sorry if i was ever rude to you darcy your a cool gal.


 


I see a fishin' invite coming on...


----------



## Jranger (Feb 15, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> I see a fishin' invite coming on...


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

*Jokes*

YALL ARE A TRIP......YALL AINT NEVER GONNA LET THIS GIRL LIVE THAT DOWN...


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> I see a fishin' invite coming on...



 yeah, and T-Bug is coming too! 


no really, me and t-bug got tentative plans in march


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy said:


> yeah, and T-Bug is coming too!
> 
> 
> no really, me and t-bug got tentative plans in march


CAN I COME TOO....I LOVE TO FISH.....


----------



## daisyduke (Feb 15, 2008)

WPH44 said:


> I see a fishin' invite coming on...



hahahahaha good one...... not. i would love 2 go fishin though.


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

BBD said:


> CAN I COME TOO....I LOVE TO FISH.....



no. Not enough room in the boat... you might could go with my boyfriend and T-bugs husband


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

JUST A JOKE....MAN CALM DOWN GIRL.....


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

Darcy...its Ok I Am Not Hitting On You...just Love To Fish...


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

i know, just making myself clear here.


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

WELL GOOD KNOW THAT WE ARE SQUARED AWAY...CAN I GO NOW....


----------



## Darcy (Feb 15, 2008)

um. if you stop sending me pm's.


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

WHATEVER I WAS JUST EXPLAINING MYSELF...YOU TRYIN TO MAKE ME LOOK LIKE A DIRTY OLD MAN....WHICH BY THE WAY I AM NOT......SOOO MEAN


----------



## pfharris1965 (Feb 15, 2008)

*...*



BBD said:


> Darcy...its Ok I Am Not Hitting On You...just Love To Fish...


 

you fish or go trolling?......


----------



## BBD (Feb 15, 2008)

Usually Just Go To Catch A Good Buzz.....


----------



## LLove (Feb 15, 2008)

daisyduke said:


> i understand posting my number was stupid. but i cant stop nobody from coming to o'charleys i have to answer the phones there and state my name. but i understand you concern.



you do understand that had you not aired out all your business and told half of georgia where you work and what your name is, none of this would be of any concern. Right? 



daisyduke said:


> well thanks and sorry if i was ever rude to you darcy your a cool gal.



it has nothing to do with being rude, its all about being stupid. But yes i can see how it would be considered rude since everyone was only trying to save your life and keep you from being stalked, and possibly kidnapped and no telling what else. Seems like you'd pay more attention as to WHY they were doing it.


----------



## Resica (Feb 15, 2008)

LLove said:


> you do understand that had you not aired out all your business and told half of georgia where you work and what your name is, none of this would be of any concern. Right?
> 
> 
> 
> it has nothing to do with being rude, its all about being stupid. But yes i can see how it would be considered rude since everyone was only trying to save your life and keep you from being stalked, and possibly kidnapped and no telling what else. Seems like you'd pay more attention as to WHY they were doing it.



Dang.


----------



## LLove (Feb 15, 2008)

Resica said:


> Dang.



well the nice way didn't work so maybe tough love will..


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Feb 16, 2008)

wait, wait, wait.................. i have a question???? when r we going to  hooters??  haha

anybody remember the  Hind  Quarter  in  newnan???


----------



## Darcy (Feb 16, 2008)

LLove said:


> well the nice way didn't work so maybe tough love will..


----------



## Resica (Feb 16, 2008)

Darcy said:


>


Did ya ever think that........aw nevermind.


----------



## dawg2 (Feb 17, 2008)

Resica said:


> Did ya ever think that........aw nevermind.


So who answered the phone?


----------



## redneckcamo (Feb 17, 2008)

dont ya just love all the sweet people on here ? aint it awsome....


----------



## Thebody (Feb 17, 2008)

Wow!!!!

So much for the informative network.  If I ever, ever cought my daughter acting like this, I would nail her to the floor and shave her Brittney bald.  Then the hunt would be on for who pm'd her.  

Darcy, you have class and it shows.  

I can't believe some of you dudes.  That's just crazy talk.  Try some other web-sites or forums.


----------



## LLove (Feb 17, 2008)

as i've previously stated ..

YAHOO PERSONALS.


----------



## dhardegree (Mar 14, 2008)

Posting for my husband. He is stranded in the Newnan area. Had a tire on his trailer blow out on the interstate at the Palmetto Exit. Does anyone have a trailer wheel AND tire that will fit a five-hole pattern - the tire he blew out is a 205-75-15? His cell number is 706 580 3370. He's willing to buy the spare from you or travel to a place that is open and has a tire that size. Thanks!

David's Wife


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 14, 2008)

dhardegree said:


> Posting for my husband. He is stranded in the Newnan area. Had a tire on his trailer blow out on the interstate at the Palmetto Exit. Does anyone have a trailer wheel AND tire that will fit a five-hole pattern - the tire he blew out is a 205-75-15? His cell number is 706 580 3370. He's willing to buy the spare from you or travel to a place that is open and has a tire that size. Thanks!
> 
> David's Wife



No but I'll bump it for him...


----------

